# GBAtemp sponsorless once again



## Costello (Sep 1, 2012)

As we told you a while ago Paypal is shutting down accounts of the vast majority of flashcart stores. As a result most of these stores cannot receive payments and have to cease their activity. As it turns out, all of GBAtemp's past and potential sponsors have been shut down. The most recent example is NDSCard.com who haven't been able to pay their sponsorship fee with us for two months, due to complete lack of income. 

Consequently we have been forced to restore regular pay-per-click advertising banners on our site in order to support our server costs and other expenses. We are counting on you to put us in your adblocker's whitelist: bear in mind that it's also in your own best interest!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 1, 2012)

Somebody needs to DDoS PayPal again!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 1, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Somebody needs to DDoS PayPal again!


Or a new service better than paypal. 
I don't know if google wallet would work though or would google track down flashcart websites too?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 1, 2012)

paypal has become trash.  maybe the sponsors should go w/ paypal's competitors.  though, I'm sure paypal doesn't even know they exist.


----------



## BerserkLeon (Sep 1, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> shoyrumaster11 said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody needs to DDoS PayPal again!
> ...


While I think Google themselves wouldn't really care much about flashcart sales, Visa, mastercard, etc, might put pressure on them to do what paypal does, if that becomes the popular e-payment system.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm sure the "our profits r down, because we're protecting the interests of other companies" will fly well with share holders.  if those companies can't manage their own products, that's their problem.


----------



## Another World (Sep 1, 2012)

it isn't cheap to run a site like gbatemp, a site many of us call home. i hope at some point we can get this sorted out. until then, i'll be loading ads and doing my part!

-another world


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 1, 2012)

I wish I was a billionaire who would sponsor GBAtemp everyday.


----------



## Daku93 (Sep 1, 2012)

Well that sucks...  
I whitelisted GBATemp in my Adblocker.


----------



## Xenirina (Sep 1, 2012)

I have to admit, it is said the Paypal have gone downhill.
I *used* to use them for a majority of purchases, but they have been too hard on people. A bit like MediaFire.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 1, 2012)

GBATemp always has been on my whitelist frankly, I'm happy to click on those banners again. No problem


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 1, 2012)

how about linking to rom sites?

just kidding, maybe linking to non-flashcart sellers but one who is dealing in gaming equipment in general would be good right?


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 1, 2012)

Internet hosting noob here:

Pa- per-click advertising? Does that mean you only receive payment if one of the advertised links is actually clicked on?


----------



## narutopet112 (Sep 1, 2012)

i have disabled adblocker for this site.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 1, 2012)

Eww... horrible virus / malware ads 

It's a shame the best flashcart company, ZhuZhuChina, is so good. At the moment they're getting free advertising on every 'What card shall I buy?' thread, otherwise they would be a good sponsor.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

I wouldn't mind clicking on the ads just for Temp.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 1, 2012)

As much as I hate ads I really like gbatemp so I whitelisted it on my adblocker, Its the least I can do.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 1, 2012)

I guess i'll click every banner i see, but most of the time the banner just says it can't find the page...


----------



## nl255 (Sep 1, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> As much as I hate ads I really like gbatemp so I whitelisted it on my adblocker, Its the least I can do.



Enjoy having to wipe and reinstall everything on your computer monthly.


----------



## Minox (Sep 1, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> I guess i'll click every banner i see, but most of the time the banner just says it can't find the page...


That kind of thing is generally a bad thing to do in terms of ads. Clicking excessively can lead to the ad company suspending one's account since it looks like you're trying to game their system.

Only click if you're actually interested in the ad.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Costello. I am actually quite surprised the paypal end run stuff actually worked both in terms of there not being a suitable alternative to paypal and it having an effect in the first place but hey.



nl255 said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I hate ads I really like gbatemp so I whitelisted it on my adblocker, Its the least I can do.
> ...



Do what? Granted I do not imagine Costello and co have as much fine grain control as they did with the banners and interstitial stuff hosted on site but the chances of here becoming a malware installer filled site is rather more than slim than most places.



Mantis41 said:


> Internet hosting noob here:
> 
> Pa- per-click advertising? Does that mean you only receive payment if one of the advertised links is actually clicked on?



Web advertising is more boring and convoluted than I care to explain (read I can just about scratch the surface) but the basics for click through is usually something along the lines of you get paid for impressions (not a lot), click throughs (more) and on some systems a cut of something if someone ends up buying something (somewhat more). On top of that there is usually some "we will pay you when you get enough from it". There is an awful lot more to it ( http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/05/security_incent.html being an example of it getting weird) with various ad networks, contracts, middlemen and more if you want to try doing it for real as well*.


*before someone says something signing up for google ads makes you as much an earner from ads as installing wordpress on shared hosting makes you a web developer but both can get something done so carry on if it works for you.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 1, 2012)

nl255 said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I hate ads I really like gbatemp so I whitelisted it on my adblocker, Its the least I can do.
> ...


I'm on a chromebook so I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 1, 2012)

So just enabling the links will not help a lot unless we all click on the occasional random link.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 1, 2012)

Minox_IX said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > I guess i'll click every banner i see, but most of the time the banner just says it can't find the page...
> ...


Because everybody is interested in downloading malware with browser toolbars.


----------



## Yumi (Sep 1, 2012)

That sucks,
Well i hope things change for the best.

What about donating to the site?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> maybe linking to non-flashcart sellers but one who is dealing in gaming equipment in general would be good right?


I was about to suggest the same thing.
We are still a gaming site.


----------



## EyeZ (Sep 1, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Eww... horrible virus / malware ads
> 
> It's a shame the best flashcart company, ZhuZhuChina, is so good. At the moment they're getting free advertising on every 'What card shall I buy?' thread, otherwise they would be a good sponsor.



I was thinking the exact same thing earlier when i was in this thread


----------



## Gahars (Sep 1, 2012)

Ask not what your temp can do for you - ask what you can do for your temp!


----------



## jamesaa (Sep 1, 2012)

This would explain all the "Download" "Download Now" "Play Now" Buttons that have appeared on every page 

Not exactly ads are they, more like clear examples of the companies using dubious means to trick people on filesharing/video sites to click the wrong thing,


----------



## Lanlan (Sep 1, 2012)

Okay, whitelisted. But only for you Costello.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 1, 2012)

This sucks.. I hope you guys get a new sponsor soon. In the meantime, added on the whitelist


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 1, 2012)

I swear. If I ever become super rich, I'll sponsor GBATemp until the Apocalypse.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Sep 1, 2012)

I love GBAtemp but I'm not down to whitelist any site that allows potentially dangerous ads and spyware/malware garbage. I think there are plenty of members who would be willing to donate a dollar or 2 a month to help with server costs.


----------



## Another World (Sep 1, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> It's a shame the best flashcart company, ZhuZhuChina, is so good. At the moment they're getting free advertising on every 'What card shall I buy?' thread, otherwise they would be a good sponsor.



we seem to have a bit of a target on our backs, although i could simply be paranoid. it started with shoptemp, and now every site that sponsors us loses paypal and in turn their sponsorship revenue. i would advise zhuzhuchina to stay away.

i think its time we looked for legit advertising from a gaming/used game type shop that only sells legit items.

-another world


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Sep 1, 2012)

Another World said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > It's a shame the best flashcart company, ZhuZhuChina, is so good. At the moment they're getting free advertising on every 'What card shall I buy?' thread, otherwise they would be a good sponsor.
> ...



Yup, just you being paranoid. This still probably would of happened if those sites didn't sponsor gbatemp.


----------



## Another World (Sep 1, 2012)

shutting down our sponsors is a great tactic. every flash kit reseller who let me read their shutdown letters where closed by paypal because of a direct letter from nintendo.

for most users i think they just see a gaming site that talks about piracy. but if you look a little deeper you may see some problems. for example, many 100% homebrew sites won't let their users link back to gbatemp. my gbatemp interview project was ended because homebrew devs outright refused to be associated with gbatemp. i've even had 1 flash kit team blame me for the their loss in revenue based on completely truthful (yet negative) comments i made about their product. be it good or bad, we are extremely popular and have made an impact on this hobby.

paranoid or not, it isn't that far fetched.

-another world


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 1, 2012)

godreborn said:


> paypal has become trash.  maybe the sponsors should go w/ paypal's competitors.  though, I'm sure paypal doesn't even know they exist.



You are aware that PayPal, as a company is required to enforce any laws where their customers accounts deal with piracy or any other illegal activity? It's only a matter of time before the flash card scene officially dies off. There has been no progress on a 3DS card and the Vita is a ways from being fully cracked too, it's only a matter of time before all the flash card sites are gone since they don't pop up nearly as often as they used to and they don't last long either.


----------



## Devin (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm going to have a few chats with some contacts I know. Maybe they'll be able to sponsor the site. I'll give you a PM later after I talk to them about it.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 1, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Another World said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...



It would have happened eventually, but not as quickly. Also, the DS scene has been considerably more popular then the GBA scene ever was in terms of accessibility, that is one problem with the whole situation. Had DS flash cards been as complicated for the average user as GBA flash cards were, we wouldn't have seen as many sites go down in flames. The DS flash cards attracted a considerably larger user base due to it's easy of use and affordability once the Slot 1 cards came out.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Another World said:


> shutting down our sponsors is a great tactic. every flash kit reseller who let me read their shutdown letters where closed by paypal because of a direct letter from nintendo.
> 
> for most users i think they just see a gaming site that talks about piracy. but if you look a little deeper you may see some problems. for example, many 100% homebrew sites won't let their users link back to gbatemp. my gbatemp interview project was ended because homebrew devs outright refused to be associated with gbatemp. i've even had 1 flash kit team blame me for the their loss in revenue based on completely truthful (yet negative) comments i made about their product. be it good or bad, we are extremely popular and have made an impact on this hobby.
> 
> ...


You think Nintendo is trying to get rid of us but can't due to the site not doing anything illegal? Or am I misunderstanding what your saying?


----------



## Another World (Sep 1, 2012)

the way i see it, it would be in their best interest to cripple a site that many seem to find so influential. 

-another world


----------



## Snailface (Sep 1, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Another World said:
> 
> 
> > shutting down our sponsors is a great tactic. every flash kit reseller who let me read their shutdown letters where closed by paypal because of a direct letter from nintendo.
> ...


Flashcards are copyright circumvention devices and are illegal under the DMCA. GBAtemp advertises them. Connect the dots.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Flashcards are copyright circumvention devices and are illegal under the DMCA. GBAtemp advertises them. Connect the dots.


I thought flashcards were in a legal grey area due to homebrew? Or did that cease to be true once they started purposely circumventing drm and the such. 
Its also worth noting that we're not just popular in the ds scene, we're also pretty popular in the wii scene with I'm sure Nintendo isn't thrilled with.


----------



## Fudge (Sep 1, 2012)

The way I see it, GBAtemp is a juggernaut in terms of console modding sites, only rivaled by sites like Afterdawn and Maxconsole. I feel like that the site has become way more popular than it was four years ago. With that it's no surprise it's a main target for sponsors, but at the same time the risks involved with sponsoring such a popular site can be pretty serious. I think if there's one thing GBAtemp could do to lessen sponsors dropping out is to put less focus on the DS. A great system, but pasts it's heyday. If GBAtemp were to be retooled into a general modding site completely, I think the door would be open for a larger amount of sponsors and possibly get more users here.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 1, 2012)

I'll help out, I mean by adding you to the white list, but do we have to click the ads or are they just going to be shown?


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 1, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Another World said:
> 
> 
> > shutting down our sponsors is a great tactic. every flash kit reseller who let me read their shutdown letters where closed by paypal because of a direct letter from nintendo.
> ...


Cool Nintendo is reading my posts!

Hey, Ninty, please change the name of the WiiU. Oh and make sure you bring out a Zelda game for the 3DS too.



Spoiler



Or else I'll have to link to another flashcart seller. And you don't want me to do that now do you?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 1, 2012)

I'd be more than happy to white list.. If it didn't run the risk of what happened last time the temp was ad infested..... 

Not to mention I'm mobile.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'll help out, I mean by adding you to the white list, but do we have to click the ads or are they just going to be shown?



You don't have to click the ads. All that we ask is that you click the ads if the service, product, or site shown in the ad interests you. GBAtemp would never ask you to click on any ad you don't want to click on.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 1, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > I'll help out, I mean by adding you to the white list, but do we have to click the ads or are they just going to be shown?
> ...


If I read that in a generic spy character voice it sounds like you're asking us to click all the ads.


----------



## noob killer (Sep 2, 2012)

man are they trying to put an end to flash cards?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 2, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > I'll help out, I mean by adding you to the white list, but do we have to click the ads or are they just going to be shown?
> ...


Well - I've NEVER had any Ad blocker set up for this site.....I think... better (re)check.................

...........Nope 'Adblock Plus' isn't enabled - Phew !!!!


----------



## EyeZ (Sep 2, 2012)

There is a work around for these flashcart sellers, i don't know why they aren't using it.

When a buyer purchases a flashcart all they have to do is when it comes to the Paypal payment, have the payment paid to an individual, i.e the sellers email address.

How to implement this is to have the purchaser contact the seller before paying so the seller can give the details of the email address to pay to.


----------



## Costello (Sep 2, 2012)

eyes said:


> There is a work around for these flashcart sellers, i don't know why they aren't using it.
> 
> When a buyer purchases a flashcart all they have to do is when it comes to the Paypal payment, have the payment paid to an individual, i.e the sellers email address.
> 
> How to implement this is to have the purchaser contact the seller before paying so the seller can give the details of the email address to pay to.


many have tried this; Paypal blocks them just the same way...
recent example: ebluar.com, they were going to become our new sponsor, they were using the paypal trick you speak of.
just the day we were making banners and sealing the deal, paypal blocked that account too.
go figure...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2012)

What about making a deal with a video game retail site?
There are tons of those out there and I doubt paypal will block their accounts.


----------



## BenRK (Sep 2, 2012)

> We are counting on you to put us in your adblocker's whitelist



Well, ok. But only cause I like you a lot. However, as soon as an ad has sound, right back off the white list. Just so you know!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 2, 2012)

noob killer said:


> man are they trying to put an end to flash cards?



Ever heard of SOPA, ACTA, PIPA and CISPA? They all think that everything we do is illegal, so they try to shut us down! Here's a few videos which may help you out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xT10avsorI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXhIktkK78s&feature=results_main
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GP3iymuSPOI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tD1yaE0GfQ
This should give you an idea of what they are and what their goal is. I found these videos, enjoyed them and agree with these videos.


----------



## VinvinMario (Sep 2, 2012)

Enabled it on adblock


----------



## noob killer (Sep 2, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> noob killer said:
> 
> 
> > man are they trying to put an end to flash cards?
> ...


thanks for the  info


----------



## Depravo (Sep 2, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> What about making a deal with a video game retail site?


While ever we offer advice and software that help people run pirated games I imagine video game retailers wouldn't touch us with a shitty stick.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Depravo said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > What about making a deal with a video game retail site?
> ...


We are technically a gaming site. But you are right. 
Still it doesn't hurt to give advice.


----------



## Mr.Kattykat (Sep 2, 2012)

Aye, it's certainly noticeable. Gone is the panda of old and taking its place are ads telling me I could win 'an Apple product of my choice.'


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr.Kattykat said:


> Aye, it's certainly noticeable. Gone is the panda of old and taking its place are ads telling me I could win 'an Apple product of my choice.'



Even without a sponsor GBAtemp just keeps on giving.


----------



## Law (Sep 2, 2012)

So how much is this sponsorship fee?


----------



## jefffisher (Sep 2, 2012)

i disabled my adblocker on gbatemp as requested, but i can't click the ads it just brings up a blank page.


----------



## Dirbaio (Sep 3, 2012)

And what about Bitcoin? Why don't flashcart stores start to use it?
Bitcoin is a decentralized peer-to-peer network instead of a centralized organization like PayPal or Google Checkout. There's absolutely no way they could get blocked. I'm surprised this isn't in use yet.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 3, 2012)

blame the fucking government


----------



## Law (Sep 3, 2012)

Dirbaio said:


> And what about Bitcoin? Why don't flashcart stores start to use it?
> Bitcoin is a decentralized peer-to-peer network instead of a centralized organization like PayPal or Google Checkout. There's absolutely no way they could get blocked. I'm surprised this isn't in use yet.



Oh my god get out. There are plenty of reasons bitcoins aren't in any form of major use. They are unstable as fuck and nobody should buy into that bullshit.

SA managed to crash the entire bitcoin market overnight, and it still constantly fluctuates. Not something worth investing in.


----------



## LurkerA (Sep 3, 2012)

yeah,  some of my friends (flashcard or game accessories sellers) would like to know what kind of ads option GBATemp will provide to them now, and how to charge fee, by monthly, quarterly or pay by click..? need more details here..


----------



## Costello (Sep 3, 2012)

LurkerA said:


> yeah,  some of my friends (flashcard or game accessories sellers) would like to know what kind of ads option GBATemp will provide to them now, and how to charge fee, by monthly, quarterly or pay by click..? need more details here..


any store interested in partnerring with GBAtemp can contact me directly.
but honestly, most of these stores use paypal and they will get blocked eventually.

Catboy, I haven't found any gaming site willing to partner with us... but I don't know a lot of game stores that ship internationally who would potentially be interested. Play-Asia havent replied my mails and I don't know a lot of other stores.


----------



## leeday100196 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm late to the party, and missed out on what's happening, but what caused PayPal to shut down its services with flashcart companies? (Please be relatively polite to this, I couldn't be bothered reading 5 pages of posts.)


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have pondered similar things leeday100196 but the situation (which in your defence was not really covered earlier in the thread which was more a discussion on advertising) as I understand it

First it should be noted paypal have resisted becoming a proper bank/money handling service everywhere they could (which at this point includes the US which is the base of their operations anyway I believe* and the base of operations for subsidiaries of other big companies relevant here) and done the bare minimum elsewhere which is not something that encourages hope in me. This said along the way they somewhow became both trusted and almost the de facto online payment method (and to be fair what I have seen of their API, agreements and such vs the stuff banks, Visa and co had at the time I can see why they were opted for) to the point where some would consider not supporting paypal a mark against a service/shop. From what we have seen it seems Nintendo has wandered up to paypal and said "these stores... best if you do not offer your services to them" which at best is legally dubious (there have been some cases where flash cart vendors have been taken to task up in front of the beak but nothing that resulted in an unequivocal ruling) and at worst is a straight breach of ethics but as just covered as paypal are not a proper financial services company and in this case are technically free to do what they like (this said even proper financial services companies have serious leeway as seen in the whole visa/mastercard wikileaks thing). Being a de facto monopoly, to say nothing of paypal freezing accounts which includes liquid assets of a company (your company can be worth a lot but if you take what seems a fraction of that money out of play it can leave you in the lurch), a lack of paypal tends to make for a lack of sales for whatever reason.

*I am way too lazy to bother figuring out the corporate structure of paypal or indeed ebay and reconcile that with financial services laws.


----------



## ferret7463 (Sep 3, 2012)

when redhotstuff was cut off of paypal, they just started taking payments via debit or credit card. it should not be a big deal. Also why doesn't the temp just set up an account for donations off to the side?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 3, 2012)

ferret7463 said:


> when redhotstuff was cut off of paypal, they just started taking payments via debit or credit card. it should not be a big deal. Also why doesn't the temp just set up an account for donations off to the side?



Unfortunately, those credit card fees translate into higher prices, which is most likely one of the reasons why RHS flash carts are sold at a premium.


----------



## ferret7463 (Sep 3, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> ferret7463 said:
> 
> 
> > when redhotstuff was cut off of paypal, they just started taking payments via debit or credit card. it should not be a big deal. Also why doesn't the temp just set up an account for donations off to the side?
> ...


Even at those "Premium" Prices, the slot 1 cards are still WAAAAY cheaper than the GBA flash cards back in the day.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 3, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> blame the fucking government



An accurate representation of 90% of your posts.

BUT I DIGRESS.

I guess I shouldn't have AdBlock on but I kinda still do. I'm sure we'll find another sponsor soon.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 3, 2012)

ferret7463 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > ferret7463 said:
> ...



But the way people whine and moan about a flashcart losing support after 5 or so years, I can just imagine what would happen if prices were to go up.


----------



## ferret7463 (Sep 3, 2012)

"But the way people whine and moan about a flashcart losing support after 5 or so years, I can just imagine what would happen if prices were to go up. "
I agree with you on that part TwinRetro. I think they should still look at the situation as "Wow i can have hundreds of games for the price of one!"


----------



## Minox (Sep 3, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> ferret7463 said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


Well they always have the option to actually pay for the games. No? I guess that leaves either paying slightly higher prices for a flashcart or buying neither games nor flashcarts.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 3, 2012)

noob killer said:


> man are they trying to put an end to flash cards?


Perish the thought...


----------



## Depravo (Sep 3, 2012)

ferret7463 said:


> Even at those "Premium" Prices, the slot 1 cards are still WAAAAY cheaper than the GBA flash cards back in the day.


I paid £150 for my 1Gbit F2A Ultra. Did I get my money's worth? Hell yeah. I still use it to this day.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 3, 2012)

You could maybe try getting LighTake as a sponsor. They used to sell flashcarts, but stopped doing so sometime between now and when I ordered my DSTWO   

They still have PayPal.


----------



## ferret7463 (Sep 4, 2012)

Depravo said:


> ferret7463 said:
> 
> 
> > Even at those "Premium" Prices, the slot 1 cards are still WAAAAY cheaper than the GBA flash cards back in the day.
> ...


mine is a cheaper X-Rom 512 it cost me $84. it has almost outlived the SP.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 4, 2012)

I thought about making an intermediate shop, you buy "tickets" and that ticket shop send money to the real shop (but it costs money to the ticket shop to transfer money by bank).
The ticket shop could sell tickets for different shops, not only flashcards shop.


But it seems this idea of a proxy shop has already been tested and paypal also block them


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 4, 2012)

Cyan said:


> I thought about making an intermediate shop, you buy "tickets" and that ticket shop send money to the real shop (but it costs money to the ticket shop to transfer money by bank).
> The ticket shop could sell tickets for different shops, not only flashcards shop.
> 
> 
> But it seems this idea of a proxy shop has already been tested and paypal also block them



If you are going like that I have to wonder why mobile phone credit a la those "buy a ringtone" and "text this car registration number for a history" premium rate things have not moved into such fields in a big way (I saw some toying with it but nothing big).
Given paypal are already an overpriced middleman adding another layer just seems wrong.

Say @[member='Costello'] perhaps similar to the filetrip/shoptemp keywords we can autolink http://www.paypalsucks.com/ or something for mentions of paypal.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Sep 4, 2012)

This is basically how pachinko gambling in Japan works.  You swap your pachinko ball bearings for a ticket stub that counts all of the beads, then you swap the ticket stub for a gold coin, and then you swap that gold coin at another shop for the actual money winnings.  Maybe if someone proxied it 3 times like that rather than two, who knows.  I bet there is a great deal of fraud that propagates form paypal/ebay to begin with.

Back on topic though, if they lost another bunch of sites for sponsors, what does that mean for gbatemp?  I haven't seen a donation page prop up to keep the site alive.  I guess everything is going smooth then.



Cyan said:


> I thought about making an intermediate shop, you buy "tickets" and that ticket shop send money to the real shop (but it costs money to the ticket shop to transfer money by bank).
> The ticket shop could sell tickets for different shops, not only flashcards shop.
> 
> 
> But it seems this idea of a proxy shop has already been tested and paypal also block them


----------



## gumgod (Sep 7, 2012)

How about trying to find a site that sells repair parts & console modding parts (as in replacement cases, led kits, dvd drives, tools to open consoles and that sort of thing and not mod chips & flashcards) or perhaps a site that sells retro games.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Sep 13, 2012)

maybe sites like gamegavel.com, classicgamesrevisited.com or atari2600.com would be interested? I know there's got to be at least a few other sites like this who may be interested in purchasing ad space or becoming a sponsor.


----------

